# Back Porch Table



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally had the weather cooperate enough to be able to finish Momma's Christmas present. She had wanted a table to set on the back porch to replace the one we robbed off of the pool deck. It has her brand in the center with 4 inlaid horseshoes on the corners with several pours of 2 part epoxy. Legs and edges are made from old growth long leaf pine that was rescued from a scrap pile. The eastern red cedar main top is just a little shy of 2" thick.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now THAT is one good lookin' table... Kudos....


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice! What kind of epoxy is that?


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

marshrunner it's Famowood Glaze Coat, sold at Lowes


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks. That looks really good!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice Job. Looks Great


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Sharp!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did it take more than one pint to do that table?


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Mas360, took considerably more than a pint, probably close to a 1/2 gallon.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice. great finish


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How many coats did you put on to attain that shine?
How well does it hold up under direct sun light?


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

That is a beautiful spot to play a few games of 42!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job, very nice. I'll have to check that 2 part coating out. I hope it doesn't yellow like Envirotech does in the sun.


----------

